# Going to Amarone country



## tonyt (Jul 24, 2015)

I know I've been on the side for a while now. Still making wine but really busy at work, when I do most of my posting. 

I am going to Milan for work/play. illy Cafe (the primary coffee/espresso we distribute) is a major corporate sponsor of Expo 2015 in Milan this summer. So my wife and I are going to spend two days at the Expo and a couple days in Milan. One of the days I am planning to take a private tour of a couple Amarone wineries in The Venito near Verona. Just a day trip there and back with a lunch in between the wineries. Suggestions on private ture companies and more importantly suggestions of a couple small wineries. I'm not at all interestead in Masi, Zonin, Alligrini or any of the big guys. I want up close and personal.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 24, 2015)

Wish I could help you out. BOY DO I WISH I COULD HELP YOU OUT!!!   Have a fantastic trip.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 24, 2015)

Jealous!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnT (Jul 29, 2015)

WOW! Envy is wrong so I will just say... if not me, I am glad it's you... 

I will also remind you of our rule here.. pictures or it did not happen...


----------



## roger80465 (Jul 29, 2015)

Tony, I don't know if you are former military, but when we went to the area to visit our daughter (who was military family), the military offered many great tours using locals as tour guides. May be worth checking out if it applies. I, too, am really jealous. I would love to go back.


----------



## tonyt (Jul 29, 2015)

JohnT said:


> WOW! Envy is wrong so I will just say... if not me, I am glad it's you...
> 
> I will also remind you of our rule here.. pictures or it did not happen...



Thanks, don't worry about pictures. The only question that brings up is if I need a 32G or 64G Micro SD card to store pictures on my phone? Not really, I'm only getting the 64 because I can't find a 128! Hahaha


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 29, 2015)

Take 2 of the 64 just in case!


----------



## tonyt (Jul 29, 2015)

roger80465 said:


> Tony, I don't know if you are former military, but when we went to the area to visit our daughter (who was military family), the military offered many great tours using locals as tour guides. May be worth checking out if it applies. I, too, am really jealous. I would love to go back.



Not military but I have engaged someone from a company of loosely connected local wine enthusiastic as guide and driver. I'm pumped.


----------



## A2 (Jul 29, 2015)

tonyt said:


> I know I've been on the side for a while now. Still making wine but really busy at work, when I do most of my posting.
> 
> I am going to Milan for work/play. illy Cafe (the primary coffee/espresso we distribute) is a major corporate sponsor of Expo 2015 in Milan this summer. So my wife and I are going to spend two days at the Expo and a couple days in Milan. One of the days I am planning to take a private tour of a couple Amarone wineries in The Venito near Verona. Just a day trip there and back with a lunch in between the wineries. Suggestions on private ture companies and more importantly suggestions of a couple small wineries. I'm not at all interestead in Masi, Zonin, Alligrini or any of the big guys. I want up close and personal.



Illy is one of my favorite brands and one of the only found in stores I will buy. Otherwise I go local. 

Too cool!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 29, 2015)

No suggestions. Sadly, I've not been (yet). Have a great time!


----------



## joeswine (Jul 29, 2015)

*Amarone trip*

SEE IF YOU CAN FIND A  WINER NAMED TOMASSI,EXCELLENT AMARONE OR SANTI AMARONE.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 29, 2015)

joeswine said:


> SEE IF YOU CAN FIND A  WINER NAMED TOMASSI,EXCELLENT AMARONE OR SANTI AMARONE.



Great Valpolicella Ripasso too!


----------



## tonyt (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks Joe, that's one of my faves too.


----------



## tonyt (Sep 21, 2015)

Ciao from EXPO Milano. 1000 Italian wines to taste. I may have to be here a while.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 21, 2015)

tonyt said:


> 1000 Italian wines to taste.



That might take a few hours...


----------



## JohnT (Sep 22, 2015)

Noble TonyT accepts the 1000 Italian Wine Challenge!!!


----------



## berrycrush (Sep 22, 2015)

The Expo Italian Wine Pavilion is very cool. We were there in August. Enjoy!


----------



## tonyt (Sep 22, 2015)

August, ouch. It was only 68 degrees today at Expo. Tomorrow The Veneto Valley and Verona.


----------

